# Entertaining: Dutch Dept Store



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

This is completely unrelated to Havs, but I had to share this.

HEMA is a Dutch department store chain. The first store opened on November 4, 1926, in Amsterdam. Now there are 150 stores all over the Netherlands. HEMA also has stores in Belgium, Luxemburg and Germany. 
Take a look at HEMA's product page. You can't order anything and it's in Dutch but just wait a couple of seconds and watch what happens... Make sure your sound is on.

http://producten.hema.nl/


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Very cool- I wanted to keep it going!!!


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

How DO you find these things? Very cool! Now go take some pictures of those puppies before they are off to their new homes.......heheheheh


----------



## havanesebyha (Apr 25, 2007)

My goodness did I ever get a reaction out of Pebble!! She was snoozing next to me and woke up and was right here watching it with me! That is really creative ~ neat marketing...........hmmmm, I'm in marketing, very cool!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

dboudreau said:


> How DO you find these things?


 My mob is vast. Ha ha! Just kidding. This did not come from anyone on Facebook.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

oops - forgot to respond to the puppy pix request. Salsa and Debby are coming over in an hour and then we have our BAER testing this afternoon, but they should be nice and tired and cooperative after that. I'll see what we can do! It's been too hot to get them outside for pictures (except for the little puppy pool pix), but it may be easier to do tonight.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

That is a really neat website....I loved that---very creative!:thumb:

Looking forward to the puppy pixs!:bounce:


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

That's so creative. It was so enjoyable...Benji was quite intrigued. Thanks for posting!


----------



## Ditto's Mom (Apr 29, 2007)

Very creative website and interesting history.

Can't wait for puppy pictures. Lucky Debby she gets to see the pups in person!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

haha really funny! I liked it. 

I'll be looking forward to pictures then!


----------



## imamurph (Apr 15, 2008)

Kimberly..that is very creative advertising..

It reminds me of one of my favorite animations (done in PaintBrush) Just click on play and let the video run..


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

That was so cute. What a great marketing idea. Certainly makes you remember the site.


----------



## Suuske747 (May 9, 2007)

hhmm isn't it terrible..... I have to be on an american website to see something Dutch....

aj aj....

Hema is indeed a very Dutch store, simple, cheap and proper...

*grins* Still laughing....I've got to send this on and mention the finding it on an american forum bit hahaha


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

LOL Suzanne! I thought this would get your attention, but I figured that it wouldn't be new to you. How funny.

Diane, that was cute. I thought it was amusing to see him use the eyedropper function and the freehand drawing to become "weapons" in addition to duplicating himself. Very creative! Someone that has used graphic software has a very good imagination!


----------



## EstrellaVila (Nov 30, 2007)

That website was so cool. I showed it to my brother and DH and they thought it was great too. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Diane that was really fun! I'll show it my son later, he'll get a big kick out of it. He's been drawing in Microsoft paint and we just added in Illustrator, Photoshop, and Flash Animation for him to play with!


----------

